# nasogastric tube



## littlec1963 (Jul 22, 2013)

I need help with Dx code for " skin ulceration from nasogastric feeding tube"....please help

Thank you in advance,
Carole


----------



## Mojo (Jul 24, 2013)

I would assign 996.79 for the complication of the NGT, 707.9 and E879.x.


----------

